# Dateipfad öffnen



## Guppi (24. Jan 2008)

Hi, ich möchte einen Dateipfad öffnen. Aber ich habe den Befehl vergessen, wie man das da eingibt...
Es soll der Dateipfad "C:/Programme/Microsoft Games/Halo/halo.exe" sein.
Ich habe mehrere Möglichkeiten, die ich kenne, aber mit denen geht dass nicht, weil "Microsoft Games" auseinandergeschrieben ist.
Die Möglichkeiten, die bei mir nicht gehen: 

```
Desktop.getDesktop().open(new File("C:/Programme/Microsoft Games/Halo/halo.exe"));
```
und das geht bei mir nicht: (Da sagt der, dass exec falsch ist.)

```
exec("C:/Programme/Microsoft Games/Halo/halo.exe");
```
Könnt ihr mir sagen, wie ich den angegebenen Dateipfad wirklich öffnen kann?
Mfg, Guppi.


----------



## Niki (24. Jan 2008)

Probier mal:

```
Desktop.getDesktop().open(new File("\"C:/Programme/Microsoft Games/Halo/halo.exe\""));
```


----------



## Guppi (24. Jan 2008)

Hi Niki, Danke für die Antwort, geht aber immernoch nicht!   
Hier mein ganzer Quellcode... (Was ist daran falsch??) Wenn ihr mir sagen könnt, wie ich den Quelltext ändern muss, um den Pfad zu öffnen, oder wo mein Fehler im Quelltext ist, wäre ich euch sehr dankbar!
Mfg, Guppi

Quelltext:


```
package einaus4a;
import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import java.io.File;

public class HalloFenster extends JFrame implements ActionListener
{
	private JButton Knopf;
	  public HalloFenster ()	{
		  super("Shutdown");
		  JPanel Platte = new JPanel();
		  Platte.setLayout(new GridLayout(1, 1));
			Knopf = new JButton("Dateipfad öffnen");
			Knopf.addActionListener(this);
			Platte.add(Knopf);
			setContentPane(Platte);
		  }
		 public void actionPerformed (ActionEvent Ereignis)	{
			 Object Quelle = Ereignis.getSource();
			 if(Quelle == Knopf)	{
				 try	{
					 Desktop.getDesktop().open(new File("\"C:/Programme/Microsoft Games/Halo/halo.exe\"")); // -->Dateipfad öffnen (geht nicht)...
				 }
				 catch(Exception x)	{
					 JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null, "Ein Fehler ist aufgetreten!", "Fehler!", JOptionPane.ERROR_MESSAGE);			 
				 }
				 
			 }
		 }
		 
		 
	 public static void main(String[] args)
	  {
	HalloFenster Rahmen = new HalloFenster();
	Rahmen.setSize(800,600);
	Rahmen.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
	Rahmen.setVisible(true);
	  }
	}
```


----------

